# 24" kids MTB: How best to spend/build $440?



## sv_freya (Apr 18, 2006)

I've got an 8 year old who is growing out of her 20" Trek MT60. I'm not looking to get a race bike. But she does have 2 younger siblings and 14 younger cousins, so I don't mind upgrading a bit over the basics, if it's worth it.

I'm only looking at front suspension aluminum frame 24" mountain bikes. Please don't tell me I need to spend more than $440. It's not on the table.

*Imagine you've got $440. Do you get a:*

$325 Jamis x.24 and $115 of upgrades;
$340 Trek 220 and $100 of upgrades;
$350 Felt Q24 and $90 in upgrades;
$360 Fisher precaliber and $80 in upgrades; 
$405-after-REI-discount Scott Scale JR (normally $450) and $35 in upgrades; or a
$440 Specialized Hotrock A1?

If you get upgrades, what would you get, and why?

(for what it's worth: only Trek, Fisher, Felt, and Jamis are available at LBS.)


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

I know it's not available, but our daughter's Kona Hula is really nice and has a great fork. I paid $300 for a 2009 model a couple of months ago. I don't feel it needs any upgrades yet.


----------



## firefighter56 (Sep 24, 2010)

My opinion is to watch the different boards and ask at your LBS for used bikes. Much cheaper for a bike that is usually barely ridden and you'll have more $$$ to upgrade the things that you want to. If you 're going to look used watch for a Trek MT 240. I believe the 08 was the best year for this bike. It is spec'd out like the adult Treks just in the 24" bike. This bike has the threadless head set, quickfire shifters, quick release wheels and seatpost clamp, double wall wheels, shrader valves, and while it does have rim breaks it has mounts for disc if you want that upgrade. I have one of these and a Trek MT 230 to give my boys for Christmas but if I could find another MT240 I'd jump on it in a heartbeat!!


----------



## sv_freya (Apr 18, 2006)

Neither used bikes or no-longer-available bikes are really an option: the used market here is pretty much nonexistent. Even the LBS isn't going to have the stuff in stock and must order it. It's new or nothing.

Does anyone have any info on the question I asked?


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

I wouldn't spend $440 just to spend the money in upgrades. Buy a bike, let the kid ride it and if anything really needs upgraded, you'll figure it out, but don't just upgrade stuff for the sake of upgrading. Not all bikes need upgrades right off the bat.


----------



## Turbs1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Here in New Zealand we have little choice in good quality 24" bikes that are reasonably light and that have a front fork that actually works with a kid who weighs 25-30kg. I purchased a Scott Scale jr24 for my 8 year old last month for his birthday. Its a light bike, the RST front fork works great for him. While there is no sign he's bottomed the fork out, he appears to use a fair amount of the 65mm of travel available to him. My son is probably the shortest kid in his class and this bike fits him well with everything lowered. He's now bugging me to ride to the 7km to school on it every day. In short this bike is great and at the prices you suggest it's a good buy.
Shane


----------



## 8upboyz (Nov 5, 2010)

I got my son the $440 Specialized Hotrock A1 the only downfall is 1 gear out of the usual 3 up front other than not having disk breaks its a great HT bike.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

For my daughter's 20" bike I did spend around $300 for the bike, bought ~$50 Sinz cranks, and then raided my spare parts cache for a titanium bottom bracket, bars, stem, seatpost, chainring and bash, derailleur etc. That lightened it up by quite a bit, but I do not want to compute the actual cost.


----------



## mukow68 (Oct 10, 2007)

sv_freya said:


> I've got an 8 year old who is growing out of her 20" Trek MT60. I'm not looking to get a race bike. But she does have 2 younger siblings and 14 younger cousins, so I don't mind upgrading a bit over the basics, if it's worth it.
> 
> I'm only looking at front suspension aluminum frame 24" mountain bikes. Please don't tell me I need to spend more than $440. It's not on the table.
> 
> ...


The Jamis is a decent bike for the money and what we got for my daughter when she outgrew her 20" Hotrock.

$115 gives you quite a bit to play with if you're patient and don't mind playing in the ebay sandbox.

First thing that HAS to go IMHO is the Revo twist shifters - the size and shape make them next to useless for smaller hands. NOS SRAM twist shifters (3.0,etc.) are relatively cheap on ebay, even if you have to get a compatible r.derailleur. Make sure it's for 7/8 speed and it will still work with the stock freewheel.

Next thing to look for is a decent set of V brakes and levers. The stock ones work well enough, but the tension is pretty stiff. They don't have to be XTR, but don't replace cheap with cheap - LX, XT, AVID, etc. are all pretty good bets - you won't save a lot of weight here, but the brakes will be be smoother and easier to use.

Don't forget decent cables/housing either - again, nothing fancy - Jagwire is perfectly fine and the stainless, slick cables are worth the extra couple of bucks. Teflon coated? Your call. I figure it can't hurt / might help, so I always talk myself into it.

Everything else works fine, but is relatively heavy. Stock, the bike is about 27lb, so it's not a total pig, but there are plenty of opportunities to lighten it up as the means become available.

Handlebar and stem are steel, so these would be the next to go. Fortunately, unless you live on a desert island, you, or someone you know, probably has an old aluminum flat bar kicking around somewhere as well as a stem. Chances are you'll need a short one (70-80mm) though, but even new, they can be had for less than $30 if you get desperate and run out of patience.

Seatpost is ok, but has some set-back and smaller riders might be better off with a zero set back post.

Saddle is fine - only "upgrade" might be to get an Odyssey Junior for about $25

Wheels - heavy, but work well enough. Replacing the wheels is a pretty big commitment. Even if you already have the hubs, the cost of the rims, spokes and nipples, tape, etc. will run $200 - $250. Is it worth it? I think so, but I wouldn't argue with someone who didn't.

Tires - normally I would say just leave the old ones on until they wear them out, because replacing them with decent ones could easily cost in the neighborhood of $80. However, I did find some "Arrow Racing Flows" on ebay and they've worked out pretty well - claimed weight is 490g, but the size is closer to 1.8 than 2.0. and shipped to my house, they were less than $30.

Crankset - again, heavy, but...replacement = $$$ 

Hope this helps...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

mukow68 said:


> Crankset - again, heavy, but...replacement = $$$


Sinz BMX ~$50 (Can be found from 135mm in 5mm increments), some old square taper I had (they never die), some 34t BMX chainring on sale, BBG light bashguard, and some alloy crank bolts I had around. Amazingly, saved almost a frigging pound, for well under a $100. Some cast iron insealed crap was stock.
One front ring is enough. Kids are tough.


----------



## akpirate (Sep 24, 2007)

At 8 years old you'll be disappointed in a year when they outgrow the bike. Both my daughters hardly made a full season on their bikes at that age before the bike was maxed out for seat and handle bar adjustment.

Get something gently used off of CL. In our area 20-24" wheeled name brand bikes easily sell for $100 Tune it up with some new cables and a nice seat (very important if you plan on taking them on long rides w/ you) save that money for when they are ready for the move to 26 wheels. At that age it happens quicker than you might expect. At 10 both my daughters were big enough to ride my wife's old cruiser ...seat and handlebars dialed down appropriately of course


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

akpirate said:


> At 8 years old you'll be disappointed in a year when they outgrow the bike. Both my daughters hardly made a full season on their bikes at that age before the bike was maxed out for seat and handle bar adjustment.


Ah - that's why you get kids of different ages - and buy unisex colored frames. Hand-me downs - with some upgrades along the way. 

With stem change - I plan to cover about 10 to 15cm in height on each size. Which should be a couple years.

And frankly - I have a hard time getting a full season out of a bike before upgraditis takes over. I my bikes are, ahem, more expensive...


----------



## akpirate (Sep 24, 2007)

Curmy said:


> Ah - that's why you get kids of different ages - and buy unisex colored frames. Hand-me downs - with some upgrades along the way.
> 
> With stem change - I plan to cover about 10 to 15cm in height on each size. Which should be a couple years.
> 
> And frankly - I have a hard time getting a full season out of a bike before upgraditis takes over. I my bikes are, ahem, more expensive...


They are 16 months apart and the younger girl is now taller than her older sister.

Yeah what was I thinking when they were born. Should have been planning for bike sizes before the second one was conceived then this wouldnt be a problem now 

Its all good we got someone else's hand me down for a fair price:thumbsup: and since 20-24" wheeled bikes have a quick turn around on CL here I was able to pass on one of the bikes already for the same as what I originally paid. All I was into it for was a new seat and some new cables. not bad I probably could have even turned a profit if I was that sorta guy, but the bike went to another kid who was sure to enjoy it.

Bought the older daughter a nice Cinder Cone that she will be able to hold on to now for a few years ( I estimate 4 ) and really appreciate and is something worth putting the upgrades into.

Moral of the story: Dont put a lot of money into what amounts to being a transitional bike for your 8 yr old. save those urges for when they are a over that 8-10+ growth spurt. IMO


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

akpirate said:


> Yeah what was I thinking when they were born. Should have been planning for bike sizes before the second one was conceived then this wouldnt be a problem now


I should say that I gave some consideration to the prospect of paying college tuition for two at a time when we have decided to wait a little bit for the second one. 

I was looking very carefully at XXS Yeti AS-R frame on sale - with an idea to skip the 24" size altogether. She should be good on 20" until about 135cm, or even more - maybe I can get her on a very small 26" after that.. She already rides some decently technical singletrack..


----------



## twklei (Dec 8, 2007)

I would go with the Treks. As your kids get bigger Trek has a return policy for their kids bikes. You can return the bike for a larger one as your kids grow. They give you a percentage off the new bike for the return of the old one.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

twklei said:


> I would go with the Treks. As your kids get bigger Trek has a return policy for their kids bikes. You can return the bike for a larger one as your kids grow. They give you a percentage off the new bike for the return of the old one.


They give you 50% of what you paid for the traded in bike, minus any repairs needed, you can sell them on CL for more than that.


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

Curmy said:


> I should say that I gave some consideration to the prospect of paying college tuition for two at a time when we have decided to wait a little bit for the second one.
> 
> I was looking very carefully at XXS Yeti AS-R frame on sale - with an idea to skip the 24" size altogether. She should be good on 20" until about 135cm, or even more - maybe I can get her on a very small 26" after that.. She already rides some decently technical singletrack..


Beside Yeti there are a few other mftrs that you can find with XS or XXS frames in the 13" size range.

I have one I am working on right now. Took off the hydro discs and put on Avid cable disc brakes so I can de-tune the front to help prevent some OTB until he gets used to the power of disc brakes. Also changed out to SRAM grip shift as they work well and are easy to use for the little ones.

The last change will be to get a relatively light 24" disc wheels to further help with stand over height. When he gets bigger the 26" wheels go back on.

Now to work on a bike for the younger one.


----------

